# A poem by Ντεγκούδης Αργύρης: χωρισμός



## Theseus (Oct 25, 2017)

Can a colleague correct this attempted translation:-

Ο ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ

Θα έρθει κάποτε ο χωρισμός ανάμεσα στων ματιών το θάμπος 
θα ατενίζουμε όρθιοι και γύρω μας ο κάμπος.

Θα πλησιάσει ανέκφραστος, θα σου ψιθυρίσει στο αυτί
και εσύ παγερή και βρόχινη θα μου πεις με ανάσα κοφτή ..

Οι άνθρωποι είναι πέτρες που δεν φτάνουν στον ουρανό .
και εγώ προφητικός θα ψιθυρίσω το μέλλον μου κενό....

Ο έρωτας είναι μια φωτιά που πρέπει να τη ζούμε
μα σαν φλογίσει και εμάς τότε θα χαθούμε ...

Θα έχει νυχτώσει στον κάμπο, και οι δυο μας θα έχουμε χαθεί
στη μοναξιά και τη θλίψη, και σε ο,τι έχουμε αρνηθεί.

Θα είναι όλα λογικά όπως όφειλε να τεθούμε.
μα δυο άνθρωποι επιπλέον, θα ξεχάσουν ν´ αγαπούνε.

Parting will come sometime between the dazzle of the eyes
Standing upright we will gaze, with the open plains all around us...

It will approach expressionless & will whisper in the ear
and you icy cold & rainy (?) will say with curt breath..

People are stones that do not reach the sky
and I prophetic will whisper my empty future. ...

Love is a fire we have to live
but when it consumes us also, then we will perish...

Night will have fallen upon the plain, and the two of us will have perished
in loneliness and sadness, and in what we have denied ourselves...

All will be perfectly reasonable as we ought to have been
but two people left over will forget to love .....!


----------

